# Survey for cubing service



## NevEr_QeyX (Mar 1, 2020)

Hello, Would you mind filling out this quick survey for a cubing service called cuberary i'm considering? Also do you have any other thoughts regarding this service?

Thanks!









Copy of Cuberary Survey


Take this survey powered by surveymonkey.com. Create your own surveys for free.




www.surveymonkey.com


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

The problem with this is that instead of paying to try a puzzle, I can just go to a comp and try pretty much any cube I'd be thinking of buying for free. It's a cool idea, but I feel that for me personally I'd just wait for my next comp(decent amount of comps in my area) and try the puzzle there


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 27, 2020)

OK well, the idea was for circumstances where you could rent FOR a comp a good cube you want. It is also for convenience.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

I think it's a cool idea, but $5 a day I think is still too expensive.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 27, 2020)

OK, that price is for an XS, of course it would be cheaper for other less expensive cubes.

Thanks to everybody who took the survey! You've responded surprisingly quickly!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

I would probably rent an XS for two days, and 10$ seems a bit expensive for that. Maybe you could have a starting price (5-7$) and a additional fee (2-5$) per day?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2020)

Is this worldwide or US only


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Sep 28, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Is this worldwide or US only


It's several months old that's what it is


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 28, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's several months old that's what it is


Cubes are so expensive here so I was excited when I first saw this. My bad lol.


----------



## qwr (Sep 28, 2020)

I think a cube setup service could be worth it in countries that don't have a store that does setup (cubicle / scs in US), but only if you can get shipping costs down, which is only likely if you have lots of volume or you operate domestically. However this is more cheaply done by stores that already exist in the country.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah, I responded to the survey since I thought it was new xD If you're still at all considering this idea, I agree with Micah and brodo. If I want to test out a cube for 2 days, I wouldn't want to pay $10 plus shipping.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Sep 29, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Cubes are so expensive here so I was excited when I first saw this. My bad lol.


I mean just LMK what you're looking for. Maybe we could make a deal.

Anyone else is welcome to hit me up too

I will have standards on who I will send my cubes to though


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 29, 2020)

This really isn't an idea worth pursuing in my opinion. It just simply isn't viable or worth it for either party. 

Like other people mentioned, they can just try cubes at a comp for free, but the real issue is cost of logistics and risk.

It would be super easy for someone to just keep the puzzle and disappear, and then you're out a cube. The most trustworthy person online could "rent" a cube, have you send it to a PO box, cancel the PO box, and disappear and you have no way to really back track to them and force them to return it.

And then how do you calculate how long someone is renting a cube? Unless they happen to live in the same town, packing and shipping will add time to how long the cube is gone. Say you ship it cross-country, and it is in the mail for three days before the person even gets the cube. Do you charge them for the three days you didn't have your cube?

Afterwards, who pays for the return shipping? If it's the customer, they have to repack and ship it, and when combined with costs of renting it, they would likely just be better off buying a new cube they can keep and get more value from over the long term.

If the OP is the one also paying for return shipping, then just the shipping both ways will eat into any profit margin you might have so heavily that it simply won't be worth the hassle. 

Also generally speaking, " I will have standards on who I will send my cubes to though," isn't really a good way to run a business in the real world. Businesses have the right to refuse service for certain reasons, but simply disqualifying someone from partaking in your business based on merit or whether they seem trustworthy can get you into discrimination complaints in the real world!


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Sep 30, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> This really isn't an idea worth pursuing in my opinion. It just simply isn't viable or worth it for either party.
> 
> Like other people mentioned, they can just try cubes at a comp for free, but the real issue is cost of logistics and risk.
> 
> ...


It's a bit presumptuous of you to assume what my future plans with this idea are. I understand your criticisms and even thank you for them, but to throw a whole wall of text at me about how awful my idea is kinda sucks. Especially when some things you are saying could be solved by simply some common sense and 10 minutes of research.
I have a right to select who I want to send cubes to if it's on a small scale like it is now. This approach will obviously only apply to now when it _is _small scale.



When you say people can just go try cubes at comps. Go ahead try, oh wait, you can't.
I would be getting around the problem of stealing by pre-screening the person (again only works on a small scale) before I considered sending cubes. My standards wouldn't be crazy high, I would just want the person to have had an account on this site for longer than 24 seconds. Also if there was any question as to the trustworthiness of a potential client, certain other measures could be taken such as asking for a deposit at least 3/4 value of the cube in question.
I would "calculate" how long someone had a cube for by getting the information about when it was delivered using the various FREE package tracking services and use the same method to see when the package was sent back (I would ask for the tracking number from the person renting).
For now I would pay for shipping and you would pay for return shipping. You would have to weigh the pros and cons of paying for the return shipping yourself. My prices, I admit, were too high. $10 a day for a cube is a lot of money.
If the OP _is _paying for return shipping then prices would have to be adjusted to accommodate this.
Back to my original point this solution is temporary. Even if it wasn't, people demand credibility and trustworthiness in many different businesses. Credit card companies demand high credit scores for card eligibility, loan offices make it impossible to take out a loan if you're debt history is spotty, and other services such as ebay have a rating system in place to sort out the Sketchy McShadytons prowling the web for any poor sucker from whom they want to extract money. Please do more research before making unsupported claims on the internet.
In conclusion, many of the points you make are valid, however, the majority are easily solved. I still think this is a viable business idea because of the success of other prolific renting companies including but not limited to: Uhaul (they rent much more than just trucks), literally all apartments, and the various construction/home repair hardware rental services available on the market.

Thank you for coming to my TED Talk that is all

@Redcrosscfop 
Would you be able to point me to the rental service you have seen in the past? I need to *ahem* have a talk with them...


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2020)

A bit tangential from the current discussion, but I can actually see myself using this service if it's really good and inexpensive. If I could pay $5 to test out the best 7x7 on the market for a couple of days, I'd do it no question! It _really_ depends on the price, though.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Sep 30, 2020)

Aerma said:


> A bit tangential from the current discussion, but I can actually see myself using this service if it's really good and inexpensive. If I could pay $5 to test out the best 7x7 on the market for a couple of days, I'd do it no question! It _really_ depends on the price, though.


Yeah give me a PM if you're ever interested!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 30, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Yeah give me a PM if you're ever interested!


I'm heading to bed now but look out for one tomorrow


----------



## SatansJester (Sep 30, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> @Redcrosscfop
> Would you be able to point me to the rental service you have seen in the past? I need to *ahem* have a talk with them...



No one can trademark, patent or otherwise IP protect the idea of renting something to someone.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 30, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's a bit presumptuous of you to assume what my future plans with this idea are. I understand your criticisms and even thank you for them, but to throw a whole wall of text at me about how awful my idea is kinda sucks. Especially when some things you are saying could be solved by simply some common sense and 10 minutes of research.
> I have a right to select who I want to send cubes to if it's on a small scale like it is now. This approach will obviously only apply to now when it _is _small scale.
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not really presumptuous to assume you wanna make money off of this idea. The idea itself is fine. It would just be very difficult to find a way to make it reliable and profitable such that it’s worth the time it takes to handle the logistics, plus your screening process.
Now, as far as the 3/4 value deposit idea goes, that could work. I’m not sure how many people would really want send a stranger some money upfront as a coverage for a cube coming in they don’t get to keep. The problem with this fix is that if somewhere like theCubicle or SCS sees an idea like this become popular, they can just implement a return policy, for popular cubes people are interested in, such that you have a day to try the cube and if you want you can return it. It’s no longer a new in box cube, but because it’s from a list of hot cubes, they can then take it and simply clean it out and turn it into one of their preset up cubes. They would probably need some kind of return fee or you might have to pay return shipping or something. Or have this return option as an extra thing you can pay for, and get your money back on when if you keep the cube.
I want reiterate that I don’t want to discourage you, but simply want to highlight how difficult it will be to make money from this.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Sep 30, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> It’s not really presumptuous to assume you wanna make money off of this idea. The idea itself is fine. It would just be very difficult to find a way to make it reliable and profitable such that it’s worth the time it takes to handle the logistics, plus your screening process.
> Now, as far as the 3/4 value deposit idea goes, that could work. I’m not sure how many people would really want send a stranger some money upfront as a coverage for a cube coming in they don’t get to keep. The problem with this fix is that if somewhere like theCubicle or SCS sees an idea like this become popular, they can just implement a return policy, for popular cubes people are interested in, such that you have a day to try the cube and if you want you can return it. It’s no longer a new in box cube, but because it’s from a list of hot cubes, they can then take it and simply clean it out and turn it into one of their preset up cubes. They would probably need some kind of return fee or you might have to pay return shipping or something. Or have this return option as an extra thing you can pay for, and get your money back on when if you keep the cube.
> I want reiterate that I don’t want to discourage you, but simply want to highlight how difficult it will be to make money from this.


It's presumptuous of you to assume that I want to take this anywhere. That's what I meant. Of course I want this to be a profitable endeavor, anyone would. Believe it or not even small scale businesses want to make money. I can see your concern for how everything would work but I haven't really taken the steps to calculate costs. The purpose of this thread was to make the survey known and gather info about my possible customer base. Mainly I would be running this thing out of speedsolving but if I ever wanted to expand to a larger set of people I would consider NOT pre-screening. I think we have different ideas in out head of what this will turn out to be.



SatansJester said:


> No one can trademark, patent or otherwise IP protect the idea of renting something to someone.


That's not the point of what I was asking, I just wanted to observe their strategies and possible flaws.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 1, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> It's presumptuous of you to assume that I want to take this anywhere. That's what I meant. Of course I want this to be a profitable endeavor, anyone would. Believe it or not even small scale businesses want to make money. I can see your concern for how everything would work but I haven't really taken the steps to calculate costs. The purpose of this thread was to make the survey known and gather info about my possible customer base. Mainly I would be running this thing out of speedsolving but if I ever wanted to expand to a larger set of people I would consider NOT pre-screening. I think we have different ideas in out head of what this will turn out to be.


How is it presumptuous at all? It’s pretty presumptuous of to make that sort of accusation when there is all the evidence in the world to assume you want to do something with the idea. Otherwise, why would you create an entire thread to evaluate whether or not people are interested in your idea?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2020)

SurveyMonkey said:


> Well Cuberary will _solve_ that problem, pun intended!



I believe you meant to say "Cuberary will theoretically solve that problem if it ever exists."


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Oct 1, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> I believe you meant to say "Cuberary will theoretically solve that problem if it ever exists."


Whose side are you on?!



OreKehStrah said:


> It’s pretty presumptuous of to make that sort of accusation when there is all the evidence in the world to assume you want to do something with the idea.


You said it yourself m8

Just don't throw around criticism without being sure of the facts. It's like I always say assuming makes an *** out of u and me, hence assume.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 1, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> You said it yourself m8
> 
> Just don't throw around criticism without being sure of the facts. It's like I always say assuming makes an *** out of u and me, hence assume.


Yes. Congratulations, you can state that I said a quote of myself. Incredible lol

But in all seriousness, what are you even talking about. "You said it yourself m8" what was the point of saying that. I'm right. You provided strong evidence you have interested in implementing this idea, therefore, by definition *, it would not be presumptuous to assume you have interest in doing something with your idea.

* "failing to observe the limits of what is permitted or appropriate" 
In my case, it is appropriate to assume you are interested in doing something with your idea, since you are proposing a business model to use, and asking for community feedback on the idea, which most people would agree to be a reasonable basis to make the simple conclusion you probably want to do something with the idea.

Now to part 2 of your statement.
"Just don't throw around criticism without being sure of the facts"

All my criticisms are based on facts. Shipping costs for the sender, regardless of who the sender is, is going to into profit margins. Return shipping costs, regardless of the sender, are going to eat into the value proposition of renting a cube, providing they pay the return shipping as you stated. Otherwise, it will also eat into your profit margin. 

This reduces the value proposition because the price of the cube rental per day, plus the return shipping would likely be a significant portion of outright purchasing the cube they are interested in.

Now, let's say they want to get their own version. They are out the cost of whatever the cube is whenever they buy it, plus the money they spent on just renting the same cube. The money they spent on the rental could have been used for the cube, instead of essentially going into something they keep nothing to show for. It's essentially the same reason it is better to use a loan to buy a house than rent a place.

Conversely, in the case they either feel neutral or dislike the cube, they will spend the cost of rental, plus roughly $5 USD for return shipping. That's a fair amount of money to spend on a cube they don't really like, which I assume to be the driving force behind anyone considering a service such as this. Now, when you pair the idea of having spent money to get a cube you don't really like, and on top of that, that you have to send back and don't get to keep, you are still worse off than buying a cube and not liking it. If someone buys a cube and doesn't really like it, they might have wasted money on it but they still have options to derive some value from the money spent. They can use it as a travel cube, a test cube, a trainer cube, etc, gift it to a friend or a family member, or they could attempt to sell it at some point and recuperate some of the cost. However, in the case of the rental, if they don't like it, they spent money on something they don't like, nor get to keep, which makes them worse off.

So, that huge wall of text should prove that irregardless of pricing, the value proposition is for both parties since there is pretty good chance of having low profit margins since you can't charge too much or people will feel it's just better to buy their own cube, and since the money a customer spends could have been put into ownership of a new cube.

Now let's address all the other criticisms I've made and determine whether or not they too are based on facts or not.

1. Risk of Business

It is a simple fact of life that not everyone in this world is a good person. Scammers exist. Thieves exist. With a business model like this, the risk of losing a cube/having one stolen is relatively high, since the consequences are relatively low, since the party at loss will usually end up with greater loss trying to recover what was stolen than just chalking it up as a loss inherent to business. This is very common in large retail. Lots of petty theft losses are added up over the year and just chalked up as something no different than an operating cost, since it wouldn't be worth the time, money, and resources to go after every kid who steals a candy bar.

As such, any small-volume business like this with a high amount of risk of "high value" inventory being stolen will like either choose two options to handle the problem, and you already mentioned one.

1. They simply will have a high cost of service to ensure a healthy profit margin that can hopefully offset the cost of an occasional loss. However, this requires enough business to make profit and have a cushion to cover what ever amount of loss you expect for any given month, like say 1 cube theft per month. The other problem with this solution is that by driving up the prices of the service, less people will want to spend more money to rent a cube they can't keep since higher prices of rental means getting closer and closer to the price of just buying the cube. This inflates the opportunity cost, making them better off risking it and simply buying the cube so they at least get to keep it.

2. The other option, which you mentioned earlier, is requiring a cover of some of the cost of the cube, so essentially a form of collateral. This is a common practice. The issue I see with implementing this for you specifically is that you don't really have any reputation within the community. As a result, people would be reluctant to send a stranger on the internet a cover plus the cost of rental on the basis that some guy is going to send them a cube to try. I know I certainly wouldn't. Conversely, you probably don't want to deal with the risk of loss and don't really want to send a cube to random stranger on the basis it will get returned when they could easily steal it. This would likely deter people from partaking in the service because it would be safer to put that cost into just buying the cube from a big name retailer where they know they are for sure getting a product, that they keep, from a reputable source. Even if it all goes smoothly, and you get the cube back and send the cover back, customers will still have to consider the value proposition of the service like I mentioned before.

All of this is based on two major economic principles: Value proposition and Opportunity cost. You can learn more about them with a quick google search if you aren't convinced. In any case, it is a FACT that any time money is being spent, there is an opportunity cost of the transaction, and the person spending money will have to consider the value proposition of what they are paying for. So, this criticism is based on facts.

Now let's move on to the next criticism I had

2. Calculation of rental time period

This wasn't so much a criticism as much as something to simply decide on. Does the time the cube spend in shipping count towards how long the cube is being rented?

This seems simple but consider these cases:

a. You do not charge rent on the days the cube is in the mail

This means in the days it takes to ship, you are not making any money off a cube that is no longer available for rental to someone else. As a result, you have an opportunity cost here where the time the cube isn't making money in the mail it could be making money being rented to some else.

b. You DO charge rent on the days the cube is in the mail. This is simply going to balloon the cost of rental so much it absolutely wouldn't be worth it.

So, this was just me pointing out a choice that would have to be made. It is a simple fact that this choice would have to be made. So this "criticism" is also based on facts.

3. Only providing service to selected potential customers

Any business has the right to deny service under certain conditions. However, they have to based on a criteria that is applicable to any person. A business cannot legally refuse service simply because they felt someone was "untrustworthy" which is likely the main reason you would refuse service in a business like this. They could easily make a discrimination claim that they were deemed untrustworthy on the basis of XYZ, which can get a lot of businesses in big trouble. 

So, yes you would have to right to deny service, but it would have to be based on some criteria and not just "they didn't seem trustworthy." 

For example, if you deny a new potential customer because they are new to forum. They might not have any real reputation here to give trust behind their name, but they also haven't done anything that gives you a valid reason to deem them untrustworthy either other than being new, which is not a valid reason. Therefore, you would have to provide service and give them a chance to prove their name, or deny service on some other basis.

Alright, so that concludes an in-depth discussion of how each point I made was carefully thought-out, and based on facts and logic. If you actually read through this instead of just rolling your eyes and instantly going to reply congrats. I commend you for being open-minded enough to read this. Hopefully this enlightens you on the thought process behind each criticism and you reflect and reconsider your comment on their basis.
And if not, well, I guess I'm more willing to use logic, reason, and facts to prove a point.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 1, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Whose side are you on?!



I see blatant sarcasm isn't your thing.


----------



## bolt (Oct 1, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Hello, Would you mind filling out this quick survey for a cubing service called cuberary i'm considering? Also do you have any other thoughts regarding this service?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi, I am starting a business for cubing also. Instead of renting cubes, I will maintain and service them. I will fix magnets, lubricate speedcubes, and clean speedcubes. I am still working on starting this business, but I think once we both get our businesses started, a business partnership would be a good idea!



NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's not the point of what I was asking, I just wanted to observe their strategies and possible flaws.


Check this out, it is another service similar to yours.





You CAN Do the Rubiks Cube


The You CAN Do the Rubiks Cube Program objective is to share the secrets of solving the Rubiks Cube with youth and to also encourage them to help others to do the same.




www.youcandothecube.com


----------



## brododragon (Oct 2, 2020)

Ok I have no idea what's going on here but what _I'd _be interested in a service where you can get a assortment of cubes at the beginning of a comp, and return them at the end. If you wanted, you could even buy your favorite one.

Also, for the people who say "Well, what if they ran off with it?" That's literally a problem with every rental service to exist.



Kit Clement said:


> I believe you meant to say "Cuberary will theoretically solve that problem if it ever exists."


Ik this is sarcasm, but just because you don't actively want improvement, doesn't mean there isn't room for it. In other words, just because you don't see know is anything better doesn't


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Oct 2, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> I see blatant sarcasm isn't your thing.


And I see recognizing blatant comedy isn't yours



OreKehStrah said:


> Yes. Congratulations, you can state that I said a quote of myself. Incredible lol
> 
> But in all seriousness, what are you even talking about. "You said it yourself m8" what was the point of saying that. I'm right. You provided strong evidence you have interested in implementing this idea, therefore, by definition *, it would not be presumptuous to assume you have interest in doing something with your idea.
> 
> ...


OK you win. Me and my idea suck. You were right. Are you happy now?



brododragon said:


> Ok I have no idea what's going on here but what _I'd _be interested in a service where you can get a assortment of cubes at the beginning of a comp, and return them at the end. If you wanted, you could even buy your favorite one.
> 
> Also, for the people who say "Well, what if they ran off with it?" That's literally a problem with every rental service to exist.
> 
> ...


Literally the best Idea on this thread.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 2, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ik this is sarcasm, but just because you don't actively want improvement, doesn't mean there isn't room for it. In other words, just because you don't see know is anything better doesn't



When did I ever say this was a bad idea? All I'm pointing out is that the OP clearly had intentions of trying to start up an idea like this despite denying it now.


----------



## qwr (Oct 2, 2020)

my assessment: cubes aren't expensive enough to justify rentals. Only more expensive stuff like sporting equipment or musical instruments can justify having rental costs, and those don't include shipping since they usually have in person stores.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> And I see recognizing blatant comedy isn't yours
> 
> 
> OK you win. Me and my idea suck. You were right. Are you happy now?
> ...


Like I said before, I don’t think the whole rent a cube thing is a bad idea. It simply would come with such huge logistical and cost issues to manage for a single person that it would basically be impossible for either party to get a real return on investment.
Quite frankly, I don’t even think the big name shops like TC or SCS could provide a service like that and it be worth the hassle.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 2, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX,

As someone who has started a few small business ideas, I can tell you that some work better than you thought, and others fail miserably. The only way to know is to test it out, i.e. start. Here are a few thoughts:

Start small. I’ve had several ideas that I thought would be awesome and ended up losing money on. The smaller your initial investment, the less risk you take. Start with what you have, don’t go out and buy $X,XXX of cubes just for this idea.

Test it out first. Try your idea out with some friends, maybe you don’t charge them, just get the process down. Then open it up to people you don’t know personally.

Find a way to mitigate the risk of someone stealing from you. Could you accept credit cards, and have them sign an agreement that if the cube is broken or not returned by _x_ date you can charge their card?

Just some thoughts. Hope it helps


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 2, 2020)

It would be great for me, because there isn't many comps near me, and I'm not too good at socializing, so trying to ask someone to try their cube would be weird for me. I would mostly use it to try out cubes I want to buy. Plus, theres no competitions during quarantine.

Edit: Maybe if you like a cube a lot you could buy it for a discount, since it would be used. Also you could do if you spend a certain amount of money on rentasl you get a discount or something, like a rewards program.

Edit 2: You could also do rent to buy, so if you rent a cube for long enough/spend enough money renting it, you own it.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You could also do rent to buy, so if you rent a cube for long enough/spend enough money renting it, you own it.



That‘s a possibility, but remember that you’d also have to make money in the process. IOW, if the cube costs you $30, someone can’t rent the cube for you for $30 and then they own it. They’d have to rent for, say, $40 in order for you to make a profit. Oh, and don’t forget the shipping expense.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Oct 2, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> That‘s a possibility, but remember that you’d also have to make money in the process. IOW, if the cube costs you $30, someone can’t rent the cube for you for $30 and then they own it. They’d have to rent for, say, $40 in order for you to make a profit. Oh, and don’t forget the shipping expense.


Yes, but if you have rented it out to several people before, it might already have been paid for.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Oct 3, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yes, but if you have rented it out to several people before, it might already have been paid for.


I definitely like the idea of buying the cube while it's being rented.



Kit Clement said:


> When did I ever say this was a bad idea? All I'm pointing out is that the OP clearly had intentions of trying to start up an idea like this despite denying it now.


No denial here. I had big plans but now I don't have the drive/motivation to continue.



bolt said:


> Hi, I am starting a business for cubing also. Instead of renting cubes, I will maintain and service them. I will fix magnets, lubricate speedcubes, and clean speedcubes. I am still working on starting this business, but I think once we both get our businesses started, a business partnership would be a good idea!
> 
> 
> Check this out, it is another service similar to yours.
> ...


Right, I saw that when I researched for other sites offering the same services. The only reason I discounted that as a possible competitor was because of the types of cubes they proposed renting out. Their selection purely consists of Rubik's brands soooooo not really something to be nervous about LOL.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I definitely like the idea of buying the cube while it's being rented.
> 
> 
> No denial here. I had big plans but now I don't have the drive/motivation to continue.
> ...


“It’s a bit presumptuous of you to assume what my future plans are with this idea.”
That’s what you said after I assumed you wanted to do something with your idea. That sounds like denial to me.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Oct 3, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> “It’s a bit presumptuous of you to assume what my future plans are with this idea.”
> That’s what you said after I assumed you wanted to do something with your idea. That sounds like denial to me.


And this is why I don't post here anymore


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 3, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> And this is why I don't post here anymore



You keep changing what you're saying and are being called out for it. Do you expect everyone to accept you talking in circles?


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 3, 2020)

can everyone stop arguing lol


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 3, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> can everyone stop arguing lol


The thing is, there is no argument here. We are simply providing criticism and then defending our criticisms when they get called baseless. The guy keeps saying one thing and then changes their mind after getting called out. That’s all that’s happened. No real argument here.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 3, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> The thing is, there is no argument here. We are simply providing criticism and then defending our criticisms when they get called baseless. The guy keeps saying one thing and then changes their mind after getting called out. That’s all that’s happened. No real argument here.


soooo thats the scientific word of argument?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 3, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> soooo thats the scientific word of argument?


As he said, they aren't arguing. Just read the post.


----------



## qwr (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't think people here are giving you criticism because they hate new small business or something. Consider that the two big US cubing stores were setup by speedsolving forum members (@camcuber and @a small kitten). It's just that it's hard to do and there is so much that goes into it, including customer service and liability and shipping and taxes etc


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 3, 2020)

tl;dr of thread:

OP: "Look at this awesome idea I have, please give me feedback on it so I can get it started as best as I can!"
Others: "Here's some constructive criticism, maybe you really shouldn't do this idea, it doesn't seem feasible."
OP: "How presumptuous of you to assume I wanted to start this idea!"
Others: "You literally said that you wanted to start this up in several places, why are you denying it?"
OP: "No denial here, you're right I had major ambitions for this idea."
Others: "...?!?!"

Sure, it's a disagreement and probably an argument by definition, but it's hard to call something a true argument when it's not even a difference of opinion, but merely showing the other side their own contradictory statements.


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 4, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> tl;dr of thread:
> 
> OP: "Look at this awesome idea I have, please give me feedback on it so I can get it started as best as I can!"
> Others: "Here's some constructive criticism, maybe you really shouldn't do this idea, it doesn't seem feasible."
> ...


haha you just stated that its argument hahahahahahahhaahahahahhahaahhahahhahaha
okok i get it 
but seriously the critisizms are long you should add spoilers


----------



## SatansJester (Oct 4, 2020)

My thoughts on this thread can only be summed-up by paraphrasing Forrest Gump, "sometimes there isn't enough popcorn".

On witnessing the steady increase of tantrums from the OP, building to the full super-saiyan of "this is why I don't post here anymore", the only puzzle left to solve (pun and OP paraphrase intended), is whether, after throwing so many toys out of his pram, will the OP have any left to actually rent out?


----------



## u Cube (Oct 18, 2020)

Anybody who has been cubing more than a month could do basic research to buy a cube, also there might be a reason nobody has done this yet. Not trying to be cruel but don't want to see money go down the drain for something that might not succeed.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 18, 2020)

u Cube said:


> Anybody who has been cubing more than a month could do basic research to buy a cube, also there might be a reason nobody has done this yet. Not trying to be cruel but don't want to see money go down the drain for something that might not succeed.



Which is why I gave my earlier advice, don’t go out and buy $XXXX of cubes. Start with what you have, and slowly expand. Worst case scenario, some jerks steals your cubes and you don’t have his CC on file to charge. Second worse case, no one wants to rent the cubes. Sell them on eBay or something and get most of your money back.


----------

